# Men's Hair Loss > Coping with Hair Loss in Everyday Life >  proof that women don't care......

## sootellme

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6hBfBRrBlU


the reason why bald guys think they'll lose out with women is because most of them lose all their confidence along with their hair...... its not the hair.. it never was the hair..

----------


## Buster

I don't think that guys here take issue with the fact of not having hair, it's how they look without hair. I'm sure that most guys here wouldn't mind going bald if they looked great, but unfortunately, that's not the case.

----------


## jamesst11

Yeah... if you're 6'1" and ****y as hell. :/

----------


## GoingGoing

I'm really enjoying this guy's videos. I'm not one to believe everything I see on the internet, but it seems genuine. Sure, perhaps it's because it fits a narrative that I want to hear, but he's not even an exceptionally good looking guy, and he's clearly doing pretty well despite his death sentence of baldness (if you would believe what you read on this forum). 

It goes to show there's A LOT more to a person than a head of hair. Get over it.

----------


## recedoroy

Ye its true they don't care. As long as you are a confident person. Not everyone is. With my hair, I was the quiet nice guy who girls wanted to know more about. Without it, I'm just the quiet guy that they literally will not pay the slightest bit of attention to unless I have the confidence to impose my personality on a room. I don't. You can't change who you are. I hate that argument. Anytime I complain about it I'm just being 'weak' because look at so and so, they are bald and they are successful and confident and outgoing and do well with women. They were like that anyway. You can't change who you are. Being bald literally took who I was at 18 and just tore me up into little pieces and 8 years later I'm still trying to find a way to feel like me again.

----------


## ashleysummer

I don't know about most women, but I just can't imagine not liking a bald head. Bald heads are sensual. So very nice to touch...
Look, this balding guy shaved his hair and still looks attractive

The image downloaded from the source.

----------


## Loony

fits some, doesnt fit others.

some woman like it/don't care about it, some don't/do.

----------


## Loony

but i can imagine if it doesn't fit, about a rough 75% of all 'your' choices are going to be be lost.

----------


## NOhairNOlife

The guy in the video has very good game. Very natural a and playful. He doesn't come off as a creap

----------


## clee984

> Ye its true they don't care. As long as you are a confident person. Not everyone is. With my hair, I was the quiet nice guy who girls wanted to know more about. Without it, I'm just the quiet guy that they literally will not pay the slightest bit of attention to unless I have the confidence to impose my personality on a room. I don't. You can't change who you are. I hate that argument. Anytime I complain about it I'm just being 'weak' because look at so and so, they are bald and they are successful and confident and outgoing and do well with women. They were like that anyway. You can't change who you are. Being bald literally took who I was at 18 and just tore me up into little pieces and 8 years later I'm still trying to find a way to feel like me again.


 This. I've seen that guy's videos before, and he does have very good game, and it does demonstrate that women are attracted to confidence more than anything else (and I'd even go so far as to say that women respond to any kind of interest, so long as it's respectful and isn't creepy), and the guy who literally wrote the book on 'the game', Neil Strauss, is also bald, and he says the same thing. But recedoroy is right, some guys simply can't be like that - recedoroy is one, and I'm one too. I could force myself to be like the guy in that video for about 3 minutes, but then I'd be so exhausted I'd have to go and lie down for a week to recover.  I've had an HT that has given me an excellent result, and I'm tall, and I'm married, and all those things, but there's still no way I could be confident like that guy. You can't change who you are.

----------


## alex777

> I don't know about most women, but I just can't imagine not liking a bald head. Bald heads are sensual. So very nice to touch...
> Look, this balding guy shaved his hair and still looks attractive
> 
> The image downloaded from the source.


 I hate how in most cases it kind of forces you to maintain that beard. He'd look a lot worse if he didn't have it.

----------


## Cartech78

The fact is , some women dont care, but some do . The guy above can do the bald look , but when i do it , i look like Dr Evil. Add the decrease in confidence in not feeling like you look your best , and it very much matters . I will finish with , any women that being bald is a make or break deal with , i dont want to be with anyway .

----------


## GNX

um no...




> I don't know about most women, but I just can't imagine not liking a bald head. Bald heads are sensual. So very nice to touch...
> Look, this balding guy shaved his hair and still looks attractive
> 
> The image downloaded from the source.

----------


## GNX

yea like 5% of women don't care. if you guys really think women are not turned off in general by balding dudes then u guys are simply bullshitting urselves! of course there are are gonna be examples of chics who like guys who are bald just as there are a small percentage of chics that like big disgusting fat dudes but that certainly isn't the norm and neither is a balding guy.

I'm sure crap like this makes some of u feel better better but stop drinking the kook-aid before you drown in it and save ur money for a HT cause that is ur only hope smh




> The fact is , some women dont care, but some do . The guy above can do the bald look , but when i do it , i look like Dr Evil. Add the decrease in confidence in not feeling like you look your best , and it very much matters . I will finish with , any women that being bald is a make or break deal with , i dont want to be with anyway .

----------


## pajason

> yea like 5% of women don't care. if you guys really think women are not turned off in general by balding dudes then u guys are simply bullshitting urselves! of course there are are gonna be examples of chics who like guys who are bald just as there are a small percentage of chics that like big disgusting fat dudes but that certainly isn't the norm and neither is a balding guy.
> 
> I'm sure crap like this makes some of u feel better better but stop drinking the kook-aid before you drown in it and save ur money for a HT cause that is ur only hope smh


 I wouldn't say most women are turned off by bald guys but very few are turned on by them.  Guys who have the right personality are able to overcome balding.  Guys who don't will find dating tougher but it's not insurmountable.  You can live a happy life being bald.  But there is no question most women would prefer you have hair.  My resent experience echo's this statement.  Up until a couple of years ago I would get looks from women you know the look when they are interested.  Over the last few years those looks became fewer and further between, now I am married and not really worried about it, I just figured it was getting older (40) and those 28 to 35 year old women just were no longer interested, a month ago I started using dermmatch to cover my thin hair (1900 grafts 10 years ago gives me some hair basically look diffuse thinning) since using it those looks from women have returned.  I am still getting older and carry a extra 10 pounds but the look of a decently full head of hair now gets me looks again.  To me it's proof that women are more interested in me with hair.  And I wasn't bald before using dermmatch just noticeably thinning

----------


## OnCollinsAve

Agreed.

----------


## Conpecia

if you have to have a thread like this then that's a pretty strong argument that they care. virtually no one would be here if women didn't almost universally prefer fullheads to baldies, let's be real. look at male models and leading men in hollywood and count the bald dudes. find the celebrities and athletes that women gush over and see if they're balding or not. don't be in denial lads. 

that said, nothing, and i mean absolutely nothing can compensate for a lack of confidence and attraction game. it's by far the single most important element. bald guys with charm and humor and confidence will have zero problems getting attractive women. handsome fullheads with anxiety and creepiness vibes will struggle mightily.

but hair matters for sure and here's a good example: i shaved my head a month before i started graduate school and got zero attention from the ladies for months. that entire semester i just grew my hair out. i came back after winter break with somewhat longish hair, and i'll never forget sitting at the library near this table full of hot girls gossiping in front of a computer, and one of them looking back at me and saying "oh wow.. he got *really* hot." i glanced at their computer screen and what do i see? a picture of me with a shaved head that they'd looked up on the online grad school directory.

----------


## pkipling

I have a feeling it's a lot bigger deal when you're younger and in the dating scene. As we get older, both men and women start to experience things physically and go through changes that maybe aren't ideal. Men lose their hair, women's boobs get saggier, we all get wrinkles, our skin isn't as tight, etc. It's called aging and it's a natural part of life. Yes, a guy having a nice head of hair would be nice - but it's not/shouldn't be a deal breaker. Because one day that same guy is going to marry a woman and she's going to have a baby and she's gonna gain some weight and her body isn't going to be the same in her 40s as it was in her 20s. At a certain point, when you're in a relationship and love someone, these things really don't matter as much. If it were as much of a deal breaker as a lot of people tend to think it is, nearly every single balding guy on the planet would be single - and that's not even close to being a reality.  :Cool:  

_I am a patient advocate for Dr. Parsa Mohebi in Los Angeles, CA. My views/opinions are my own and don't necessarily reflect the opinions of Dr. Mohebi and his staff.
_

----------


## BeaveCake

> I have a feeling it's a lot bigger deal when you're younger and in the dating scene. As we get older, both men and women start to experience things physically and go through changes that maybe aren't ideal. Men lose their hair, women's boobs get saggier, we all get wrinkles, our skin isn't as tight, etc. It's called aging and it's a natural part of life. Yes, a guy having a nice head of hair would be nice - but it's not/shouldn't be a deal breaker. Because one day that same guy is going to marry a woman and she's going to have a baby and she's gonna gain some weight and her body isn't going to be the same in her 40s as it was in her 20s. At a certain point, when you're in a relationship and love someone, these things really don't matter as much. If it were as much of a deal breaker as a lot of people tend to think it is, nearly every single balding guy on the planet would be single - and that's not even close to being a reality.  
> 
> _I am a patient advocate for Dr. Parsa Mohebi in Los Angeles, CA. My views/opinions are my own and don't necessarily reflect the opinions of Dr. Mohebi and his staff.
> _


 I'm only 20 and completely bald on my head from a shock type TE/ permanent alopecia, although I rock a shaved head, honestly guys on this site are just crazy negative, I remember when I was losing my hair at first reading this and then when I shaved the thin crap it was awesome. People don't look down on me and I still have my high standards on girls looks I would t date below a 7, so these guys and even you s little bit saying that baldness is awful young aren't really correct, maybe grown out pattern baldness I suppose but shaving it to the skin will keep you in the dating game-true it depends how you pull it off and while my head and face is good I'm very pale and very slender so it's not like I'm a model but plenty say I look great regardless so really this site is bull.

----------


## BeaveCake

> if you have to have a thread like this then that's a pretty strong argument that they care. virtually no one would be here if women didn't almost universally prefer fullheads to baldies, let's be real. look at male models and leading men in hollywood and count the bald dudes. find the celebrities and athletes that women gush over and see if they're balding or not. don't be in denial lads. 
> 
> that said, nothing, and i mean absolutely nothing can compensate for a lack of confidence and attraction game. it's by far the single most important element. bald guys with charm and humor and confidence will have zero problems getting attractive women. handsome fullheads with anxiety and creepiness vibes will struggle mightily.
> 
> but hair matters for sure and here's a good example: i shaved my head a month before i started graduate school and got zero attention from the ladies for months. that entire semester i just grew my hair out. i came back after winter break with somewhat longish hair, and i'll never forget sitting at the library near this table full of hot girls gossiping in front of a computer, and one of them looking back at me and saying "oh wow.. he got *really* hot." i glanced at their computer screen and what do i see? a picture of me with a shaved head that they'd looked up on the online grad school directory.


 Dude I think you're overthinking this, I lost my hair to shock when I was 17 and shaved my head bald the thin crap left anyway many say I rock no hair and regardless I still will only date hot girls my age (20 now) no hair doesn't stop me. You said this forum is proof women care, yeah but every girl in this world cares about some different aspects so don't generalize and honestly baldness hits 2/3 dudes, yet this site has only a few thousand users only a few hundred who really use this part of the forum to complain about how hard bald is, that's nothing compared to the number of bald guys out there period so no this forum isn't proof women hate bald, it's proof people blow things greatly out of the water with how supposedly serious something is.

----------


## AlexieJ

Some women don't care if the guy is bald so it's not actually an issue especially today. But of course if you are like much older than the girl you want to date then that could be an issue for her.  :Smile:  I don't mean anything but that's the reality.

----------


## recedoroy

Women like men who are attractive. Most men are much more attractive with hair. Some look ok without it and some look just as good without it. If I suited being bald I would have shaved my head long ago. I'd love it. All this shit would be over. No more seeing it disappear. Just saying **** it this is who I am. I look terrible bald. Your hair disappearing is like removing an object from a painting. It completely changes the composition. I had big head big features big hair. Everything kinda worked together. And I was good looking. Take my hair away. I'm probably average looking. But it's not even about being good looking for me. It's just having a harshness to my appearance. 

But what someone said about those looks from women is soooo true. And saying you read too much into doesn't hold up. If I looked at a girl. She looked back. When I started losing my hair at 18, THE VERY FIRST thing that I noticed, before the depression, before I even felt any different about myself, was that those looks didn't get returned.

----------


## tylerbose

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6hBfBRrBlU
> 
> 
> the reason why bald guys think they'll lose out with women is because most of them lose all their confidence along with their hair...... its not the hair.. it never was the hair..


 what kind of hose shit is this ?

no man in the history of man kind became more attractive by going bald, ever.
some lucky guys with nice head shape can remain somewhat attractive. 
but for the 95% of us who weren't blessed with the perfect scull shape its a free fall in the attractiveness scale.

----------


## Ibra

Indeed, most men looks bad bald  :Frown: 

However, his game is nice and he looks so confident so the balance comes positive thats all. Of course bald men can still have a wife, have gf and sex... Jeez..

----------

